# What's On TV Tonight That You Watch other than news?



## AprilT (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm just curious what to know do you have any tv programs you indulge in?  I know it might be beneath some and for your kind, no need to belittle my kind that likes a little fluff now and again.  

So what do you tune into during primetime hours say on a Thursday, for the day you are reading this anyway.

I'm going to tune into a couple of shows I never thought I would till just a couple of months ago as I didn't like one when it first aired.  My night of trash tv.  LOL

Scandal
then off to
How To Get Away With Murder


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 12, 2015)

Last night and tonight I'll catch American Idol.  I like all three judges on the show, and always like to see the upcoming talent, good or bad.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 12, 2015)

I too watch American Idol on Wed and Thur night.  Sometimes it is funny.  I've watched it since it's season one.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm in the post TV phase of my life. My only media is via the internet. After my wife moved to a nursing home I gave my TV to Goodwill.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeopardy


----------



## AprilT (Feb 12, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> I'm in the post TV phase of my life. My only media is via the internet. After my wife moved to a nursing home I gave my TV to Goodwill.



Well, I would change the title, but, this is your chance, what entertainment programs do you tune into during the primetime hours? 

Next time, I'll be waiting for others with such answers with a taser.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 12, 2015)

I watch the Home and Garden shows.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2015)

I record almost everything I usually like to watch; cooking, dyi and yes, The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills; used to watch the ones from NJ, too! Like Revenge, Key & Peele. Unless the show is daily, like The Daily Show and now, The Nightly Show; I can't remember what nights of the week they are aired!  When just channel surf I still enjoy old reruns of The Golden Girls.  ABC's The Chew is one of my fav's & I also like Downton Abbey on PBS.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 12, 2015)

I channel surf a lot, so I do tune into many shows mentioned, like idol, I might watch a few minutes of the auditions, jeopardy, I used to watch, don't even know when it comes on anymore, they switched up all the channels.  

Jackie, I use to love watching HGTV, they took it off my line up, plus they no longer have all the people I used to enjoy watching.

RR, I get a real kick out of Key & Peele, they are sooooooo funny, but, I can't ever figure out when they're on, I usually find them while I'm surfing and then I'm hooked in, unless of course TWD or Grimm are on then all bets are off, I don't surf during those shows.

But, just for tonight, the shows I mentioned and I did see two of the singers on idol, my show isn't on just yet, so I'm surfing at this moment in between posting on this forum.  What I should be doing is finishing the book I started, but probably best left to sat when all that on is some sports programming.  LOL.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't watch TV at all (no TV or cable), but catch some netflix shows and movies on my computer monitor.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 12, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Well, I would change the title, but, this is your chance, what entertainment programs do you tune into during the primetime hours?
> 
> Next time, I'll be waiting for others with such answers with a taser.



April, I'm sorry to be so insufferably uncool, but the only regular entertainment I listen to is public radio All Classical Portland. I listen to a lot of audio books and I'm now watching Downton Abbey,
As I've confessed in the past, I'm addicted to the internet (and this does not include porn or games). I follow a lot of Facebook health related groups and political blogs. Oh and Senior Forums.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 12, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> April, I'm sorry to be so insufferably uncool, but the only regular entertainment I listen to is public radio All Classical Portland. I listen to a lot of audio books and I'm now watching Downton Abbey,
> As I've confessed in the past, I'm addicted to the internet (and this does not include porn or games). I follow a lot of Facebook health related groups and political blogs. Oh and Senior Forums.



Nothing uncool about not being into watching such medium, was just having fun with you.  But next time read the sign at the door will you.    j/k


----------



## AprilT (Feb 12, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I don't watch TV at all (no TV or cable), but catch some netflix shows and movies on my computer monitor.




Another one, did you feel the sting of that taser?

TV, internet, netflix, whatever floats your boat in the evening that captures your attention for an hour, half hour or so.

I swear, I'm really going to have to get in real full guard gear to protect myself from any sparks.  

Almost forgot while I was being full of me, I didn't ask, what's the netflix show you watch when you tune in


----------



## Cookie (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh, April, I just finished watching all three The Godfather movies I, II and III a few days ago. I never did see them when they first came out. They were pretty heavy going, so I'm still recovering. There are so many shows to choose from on netflix. I like detective murder mysteries, and saw one that was Danish with subtitles.  The public library system here also has a free movie section online, but it depends on what I'm in the mood for. 

Oh, and would you please put that taser thing away, before someone breaks their neck or loses an eye?


----------



## AprilT (Feb 12, 2015)

Ok, cookie, my aim is off anyway, I already zapped myself in the foot, so away with the taser it is.   

My tv, scandal, show's back on, gotta run.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 12, 2015)

WOW! another commercial already and it's that dang goat commercial which I usually put on mute, but I wasn't quick enough to the remote as I left it on my desk over here by the pc.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 12, 2015)

Thursday evenings is Pawn Stars, on the History Channel.  We stopped by their pawn shop in Las Vegas about 3 years ago, when that show first began airing, and I've been interested in some of the unique stuff that people bring in to them, ever since.  

Then, beginning next Thursday, the new season of the Vikings begins on the History Channel.  That show is a bit violent for many people, but it is largely founded on historical records, and is one of the best shows to appear on TV in recent years..IMO.


----------



## Nontoxiconly (Feb 12, 2015)

Smackdown!


----------



## AprilT (Feb 12, 2015)

Don M. said:


> Thursday evenings is Pawn Stars, on the History Channel.  We stopped by their pawn shop in Las Vegas about 3 years ago, when that show first began airing, and I've been interested in some of the unique stuff that people bring in to them, ever since.
> 
> Then, beginning next Thursday, the new season of the Vikings begins on the History Channel.  That show is a bit violent for many people, but it is largely founded on historical records, and is one of the best shows to appear on TV in recent years..IMO.



While channel surfing a few times here and there, I have stopped in on pawn star.  I can only take about five minutes, I saw recently where the dad left his son in charge, I think that's his daughter with the dark hair and she was rolling her eyes.  I didn't stay tuned in, but, I saw where they showed the son was going to mess things up by making some changes in how things operated.



Livelonginspired said:


> Smackdown!



I don't watch it, had to look it up, but, I do watch Cena's girlfriend's show Total Divas,


----------



## Don M. (Feb 12, 2015)

Livelonginspired said:


> Smackdown!



Yup, Smackdown....during commercial breaks on the History Channel, I flip over to the Sci-Fi Channel, to see who is beating up on who in the WWE.  It usually takes about 10 seconds to figure out what the outcome of a given match will be, but sometimes the matches are entertaining....IF the "Authority" keeps its nose out.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 13, 2015)

Don M. said:


> Thursday evenings is Pawn Stars, on the History Channel.  We stopped by their pawn shop in Las Vegas about 3 years ago, when that show first began airing, and I've been interested in some of the unique stuff that people bring in to them, ever since.
> 
> Then, beginning next Thursday, the new season of the Vikings begins on the History Channel.  That show is a bit violent for many people, but it is largely founded on historical records, and is one of the best shows to appear on TV in recent years..IMO.



I have a Roku and watch it when regular TV is boring..I like the History Channel and have watched most of the reruns that Roku provides. I also watch American Pickers and American Restoration. I stream YouTube Videos to my Roku and watch them also..

Edit: Forgot about Counting Cars, but reruns are far and few..


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 13, 2015)

The only network shows I watch regularly are NCIS, NCIS, LA, and The Mentalist. I like the Ancient Alien shows with Erich Von Daniken, And Gorigo what's his name,  the science shows with Neil DeGrasse Tyson and other such shows.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 13, 2015)

Well, let's see........since my wife absolutely LOVES tv (get ready):
American Idol
Mysteries of Laura
Last Man Standing
HGTV (Property Brother's, Love It or List It)
The Taste
Back Wood's Law
MASH (and other MeTV shows, like Rifleman, Gunsmoke and on and on)
PGA, NFL and Poker
Storage Wars
AGT (America's Got Talent)
DWTS (Dancing With The Stars)

Oh I could go on, but that's enough. Yes, we watch quite a bit of tv!


----------



## Don M. (Feb 13, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> I have a Roku and watch it when regular TV is boring..I like the History Channel and have watched most of the reruns that Roku provides. I also watch American Pickers and American Restoration. I stream YouTube Videos to my Roku and watch them also..
> 
> Edit: Forgot about Counting Cars, but reruns are far and few..



I flip through the news channels in the morning...and CNBC to see what the markets are doing.  Then, in the evenings, after Supper, I am usually watching the History, Discovery or Science Channels.  About the only network shows I watch are the evening news, and Wheel of Fortune.  Sometimes there is a movie on one of the movie channels that is pretty good.  I agree on Am. Pickers, and Am Restoration...it's kind of neat to see how some old "junk" can be valuable, and how it can be restored.  Counting Cars can be ok...IF they have a new show...but it seems that for the past several months, it is all reruns...and I've seen all of them.  

It's probably a result of getting older, but when I flop down in the Lazy Boy after Supper, it has to be a real good show to keep me from cat napping through half of the show, on anything I might be watching from 7 to 9 PM.  Then, its on the computer to catch up with the days events and stock market...and then some On-Line poker until the eyelids begin to droop about 11PM.


----------



## rporter610 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi April, last night I watched American Idol, Blacklist, and Elementary.  Tonight I'm watching Forensic Files, after I attend a concert.  Sunday I'm watching the Saturday Night Live 40th Anniversary Show, interspersed with The Good Wife.


----------



## Lon (Feb 13, 2015)

I am still working my way through the thousands of available NETFLIX films that I stream to my wide screen TV.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you all for your contributions, some interesting viewings.

I find a many of TV shows quite boring, so, I do a lot of channel surfing and that's why I catch bits of many different shows, my favorite full on shows used to be Many of the Forensic Detective Investigative shows but they mostly became too predictable with the same formula.  I do have one I always tune into though and that's Person of Interest, I rarely ever miss it.  One of my regulars use to be the Animal Planet, pbs, used to love NCIS, but, still watch once and a while, but have completely given up on Criminal Minds.  Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy were just automatics since I was in teens, but, the stations here kept moving them around to the point, I haven't any idea when or what channel they're on so I found new favorites in those time slots and don't bother searching them out.  I used to really enjoy This Old House too.  Oh and I enjoy Impractical Jokers very much, love those crazy NY boys mucking it up.  Almost forgot SNL, I still tune in, but, often not as enthusiastically as in past years, but, I too will be watching the reunion special this weekend.

This is my must see for the week, those other shows I watch rather sporadically, but the following, I never miss if I can help it.

The Walking Dead
Grimm
Hannibal
Person Of Interest
Nightline
When I tune back into Netflix if they picked it up,  Longmire, loved this show, but the idiot network canceled it.

and more recently
Scandal 
How To Get Away With Murder


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2015)

Tonight's Friday, will be watching Undercover Boss if I can.  I just watch on the kitchen TV, because hubby is usually in the other room watching something on cable that I'm not interested in.  Plus while I'm in the kitchen, I catch up on a bit of needed cleaning there.


----------

